# Deserves a thread of her own, Choeradodis rhombicollis, the hooded mantis.



## Deroplatys (May 20, 2012)

Got a sub adult pair at the BTS today :laugh:
Never thought i would ever get some thinking it would just be another species to look at photo's of in some rainforest lol.

They are even more incredible to look at in real life, my male should be moulting soon, would be great if i could breed them.

Here's the sub adult female in all her glory

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wlapkiewicz (May 20, 2012)

That's a really awesome mantis. My S. linoela nymphs really dull in comparison to your C. rhombicollis. Let me know if you will get any nymphs. I will buy some.


----------



## beetleman (May 20, 2012)

oooooohh  daddy!! very cool mantis,thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldmanofthesea (May 20, 2012)

Great photos!! It doesn't look real. Good luck with them and thanks for the post. Ron


----------



## Dark (May 21, 2012)

That thing is nuts looking, very cool. Great pics

Eric


----------



## Hornets inverts (May 21, 2012)

wow, thats amazing


----------



## RobynTRR (May 24, 2012)

Spectacular!


----------



## Tenodera (May 24, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAWESOME! Congratulations!

Were they expensive?


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 24, 2012)

Now THAT is a shield!  Other mantids get billing as "shield" mantids but none have near width.  Impressive.


----------



## khil (May 26, 2012)

That first picture is ridiculous.


----------



## EbonyKatana1664 (Jun 19, 2012)

Those are amazing! I almost got one but I just went with Phyllocranias and a wahlbergi in the end. This has definitely sparked my interest into them again.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow that is really nice. I remember seeing some kind of shield mantis flying around streetlights down in Costa Rica.


----------



## ecooper (Jun 20, 2012)

I love these beasts, I've played with them in Ecuador and Costa Rica. They are very calm in the wild and will happily sit on your hand. I wish they were available in Canada, they would be my first choice in mantids to keep!


----------



## Frogparty (Jul 10, 2012)

Epic!!! Great shots


----------



## DeidraDisaster (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome mantis!  Thanks for sharing!  I have always wanted to own a mantis.


----------

